# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ταχύπλοα (High speed crafts - Fast ferries) > Ελληνικά Πλοία (Greek Ships) >  Super Express (Catalonia L, Portsmouth Express, Catalonia, Express, Golden Express)

## pantelis2009

Όπως βλέπουμε εδώ ήδη η Ελληνική σημαία κυματίζει στο πλοίο.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Απορία : Αφού βρε φίλε "ήδη η Ελληνική σημαία κυματίζει στο πλοίο" όπως έγραψες, γιατί του άνοιξες θέμα στα .....ξένα πλοία και όχι στα Ελληνικά ???  :Confused:

----------


## pantelis2009

Έχεις δίκιο. Γεράματα ....όπως λες και συ.

----------


## leo85

Πότε ξεκινάει για το μεγάλο ταξίδι του.

----------


## pantelis2009

To Express ξεκίνησε εχθές από το Las Palmas ρυμουλκούμενο από το P/K ATENES και προορισμό τον Πειραιά και με άφιξη στις 30/11/2018 στις 19.00 μμ. Καλώς να μας έλθει.

----------


## pantelis2009

Και που θα δέσει .....όταν έρθει???????

----------


## ancd

> To Express ξεκίνησε εχθές από το Las Palmas ρυμουλκούμενο από το P/K ATENES και προορισμό τον Πειραιά και με άφιξη στις 30/11/2018 στις 19.00 μμ. Καλώς να μας έλθει.


Μου αρέσει η ακρίβεια της ώρας άφιξης 19.00 μμ! Με το καλό να μας έρθει. Θα ήθελα να το δω να δένει πίσω από το World Champion Jet! Θα μου άρεσε οι δύο νέες άφιξης της ακτοπλοΐα, δύο υπερ όπλα και ανταγωνιστές του επόμενου καλοκαιριού να ετοιμάζονται μαζί! Άσε που θα μπορούμε να τα βλέπουμε και εμείς οσο θα ετοιμάζονται!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Δεν τίθεται θέμα αν μας αρέσει ή όχι η ώρα άφιξης. Κάθε πλοίο που ξεκινάει ένα ταξίδι, εκπέμπει στο AIS λιμάνι - ημερομηνία και ώρα αναχώρησης (ATD) και λιμάνι - υπολογιζόμενη ημερομηνία και ώρα άφιξης (ETA). Έτσι και το ρυμουλκό ATENES, όπως φαίνεται στο παρακάτω screenshot, εκπέμπει ως υπολογιζόμενη ώρα άφιξης στον Πειραιά την 19.00 της 30ης Νοεμβρίου (σε κόκκινο πλαίσιο στο κάτω μέρος της εικόνας). Τώρα αν τηρηθεί επακριβώς αυτός ο χρόνος είναι άλλη υπόθεση που εξαρτάται από πολλούς παράγοντες.

Screenshot.jpg

----------


## OfTheHighSeas

> εκπέμπει στο AIS λιμάνι - ημερομηνία και ώρα αναχώρησης (ATD) και λιμάνι - υπολογιζόμενη ημερομηνία και ώρα άφιξης (ETA).


Το AIS εκπέμπει μόνο λιμάνι και εκτιμώμενη ώρα αφίξεως.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι εννοείς φίλε μου, θα μπορούσες μήπως να γίνεις λίγο πιό σαφής ???

Στο screenshot που έχω παραθέσει, στο κόκκινο πλαίσιο, δεξιά αναφέρεται η χώρα και το λιμάνι προορισμού Greece - Piraeus, και υπολογιζόμενη ημερομηνία - ώρα άφιξης, _ETA_ (Estimated Time of Arrival).

Τα στοιχεία που αναφέρονται αριστερά, δηλαδή ΕS LPA (Espania Las Palmas), _ATD_ (Actual Time of Departure), 2018-11-09 - 15:27, τι αφορούν ??? Κάποια ......τυχαία χώρα, κάποιο ......τυχαίο λιμάνι, κάποια .....τυχαία ημερομηνία και ώρα ???

----------


## OfTheHighSeas

> Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι εννοείς φίλε μου, θα μπορούσες μήπως να γίνεις λίγο πιό σαφής ???
> 
> Στο screenshot που έχω παραθέσει, στο κόκκινο πλαίσιο, δεξιά αναφέρεται η χώρα και το λιμάνι προορισμού Greece - Piraeus, και υπολογιζόμενη ημερομηνία - ώρα άφιξης, _ETA_ (Estimated Time of Arrival).
> 
> Τα στοιχεία που αναφέρονται αριστερά, δηλαδή ΕS LPA (Espania Las Palmas), _ATD_ (Actual Time of Departure), 2018-11-09 - 15:27, τι αφορούν ??? Κάποια ......τυχαία χώρα, κάποιο ......τυχαίο λιμάνι, κάποια .....τυχαία ημερομηνία και ώρα ???


Ασφαλώς το marinetraffic και τα όμοια εμφανίζουν και την ώρα αναχωρήσεως, δεν την παίρνουν όμως από το AIS γιατί το AIS δεν εκπέμπει τέτοια πληροφορία. Η πιο λεπτομερής περιγραφή του AIS που εγώ ξέρω είναι το AIVDM/AIVDO protocol decoding. Οι πληροφορίες ταξιδιού είναι στα Message Type 5: Static and Voyage Related Data και Message Type 24: Static Data Report.
Δεν γνωρίζω πως συνάγει το marinetraffic το λιμάνι και την ώρα αναχωρήσεως, μια εύλογη υπόθεση είναι ότι προκύπτει από την πορεία του πλοίου.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

ΟΚ, ΟΚ...... ότι πεις !!! Προσωπικά σταματάω εδώ, και γιατί θα βγούμε εντελώς offtopic, αλλά και γιατί νομίζω ότι .....ψειρίζουμε την μαιμού !!! Τα γραπτά μένουν, ο καθείς βγάζει τα συμπεράσματα του και πάμε παρακάτω !!!

----------


## dionisos

Τωρα στο στενο του ΓΙΒΡΑΛΤΑΡ με ταχυτητα 7.3 Κομβοι ρυμουλκουμενο απο το Ρ/Κ ATENES. Καλο υπολοιπο

----------


## OfTheHighSeas

> ΟΚ, ΟΚ...... ότι πεις !!! Προσωπικά σταματάω εδώ, και γιατί θα βγούμε εντελώς offtopic, αλλά και γιατί νομίζω ότι .....ψειρίζουμε την μαιμού !!! Τα γραπτά μένουν, ο καθείς βγάζει τα συμπεράσματα του και πάμε παρακάτω !!!


Βλέπω τώρα (2018-11-17 18:45) ότι το AIDABELLA εκπέμπει ως προορισμό «GR HER >> EG SUZ», στην περίπτωση αυτή το AIS του πλοίου πράγματι εκπέμπει τόσο το λιμάνι αναχ. όσο και αυτό του προορισμού - στο πεδίο Destination του Message Type 4 χωράνε 20 χαρακτήρες και ο πλοίαρχος του AIDABELLA (πλοιαρχική αδεια) το χρησιμοποίησε δημιουργικά.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φίλε μου OfTheHighSeas, μιας και βλέπω ότι επιμένεις, παραθέτοντας μάλιστα δικό μου ποστ, και μιας και ξεφύγαμε εντελώς από το παρόν θέμα, _η απάντηση μου εδώ_.

----------


## pantelis2009

> Και που θα δέσει .....όταν έρθει???????


Οι πληροφορίες μου λένε ότι θα δέσει στο ναυπηγείο Κόρου στη θέση που ήταν το Έλλη Τ. Να δούμε αν θα επαληθευτούν.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Στην ακτή Μιαούλη στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά πλαγιοδέτησε πριν λίγο το πλοίο, με την συνοδεία των ρυμουλκών ΠΑΝΤΑΝΑΣΣΑ και ΜΕΓΑΛΟΧΑΡΗ VIII της εταιρείας Παναγιωτάκη.

----------


## leo85

Όπως τα λες Γιώργο,σήμερα το βράδυ τραβηγμένο από κινητό.

EXPRESS-25-11-2018-01.jpg EXPRESS-25-11-2018-02.jpg 

25-11-2018

----------


## pantelis2009

_Την Κυριακή το πρωί 25/11/18, όπως ήταν προγραμματισμένο, το ισπανικό ρυμουλκό που μετέφερε το ταχύπλοο των εταιρειών Fast Ferries & Golden Star Ferries από το Λας Πάλμας της Ισπανίας, έφτασε έξω από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά. Δύο ρυμουλκά της οικογένειας Παναγιωτάκη (της μια από τις δύο πλοιοκτήτριες εταιρείες) το υποδέχθηκαν και το μετέφεραν στο κεντρικό λιμάνι στην προβλήτα του Αγίου Σπυρίδωνα (φωτ. Εν ¶νδρω).__Το πλοίο είχε πλήρωμα ασφαλείας υπό τον ανδριώτη καπετάνιο Γιώργο Κολίτσα και δεύτερος πλοίαρχος ήταν ο Μανώλης Τραστάνης. Στην προβλήτα που έδεσε το περίμενε όλη η οικογένεια Παναγιωτάκη με στελέχη της Fast Ferries και της Golden Star Ferries για να το καλωσορίσουν (φωτ. Εν ¶νδρω) _ _ Το πλοίο εμφανισιακά είναι λίαν εντυπωσιακό και σε μήκος, αλλά και σε ύψος. Το πλοίο θα συμπληρώσει τις υπηρεσίες που προσφέρουν τα συμβατικά των δύο εταιρειών και του ταχύπλοου SuperRunner. Θα μετασκευαστεί για τις ανάγκες του Αιγαίου και των νησιών του (φωτ. Εν ¶νδρω). 
__Το "Εν ¶νδρω" έφτασε στο Πειραιά λίγα λεπτά αφότου είχε φύγει η οικογένεια Παναγιωτάκη kai για τον λόγο αυτό και δεν έχουμε φωτογραφίες τους. Βρήκαμε όμως τους αδελφούς Στεφάνου που είχαν καταφθάσει αργότερα. Οι αδελφοί Στεφάνου, οι έτεροι πλοιοκτήτες, πόζαραν πανευτυχείς μπροστά στο νέο απόκτημα των δύο εταιρειών και έκαναν και σχετικές δηλώσεις στην ιστοσελίδα μας... (φωτ. Εν ¶νδρω).
ΠΗΓΗ & πολλές φωτο από γέφυρα και μέσα._

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Δύο εβδομάδες μετά την άφιξη του στον Πειραιά συνεχίζει να παραμένει δεμένο στο μεγάλο λιμάνι.

IMG_0002.jpg__IMG_0014.jpg
_Πειραιάς - 08/12/2018_

----------


## pantelis2009

To Express εχθές με την βοήθεια των P/K Megalochari VII & Panther Z έφυγε από την Ακτή Μιαούλη στον Πειραιά που είχε δέσει μετά την άφιξη του από το εξωτερικό και πήγε στο Νο2 μόλο της ΝΑΥΣΙ. Εδώ φωτογραφημένο σήμερα από την Κυνόσουρα. Καλή συνέχεια.

EXPRESS-01-12-12-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

*«Golden Express»: Σε χρόνο ρεκόρ - 2 ώρες θα συνδέει Ραφήνα - Σύρο*Δεκέμβριος 12, 2018 - 07:56_ Print_
__


0
SHARES
Facebook
Twitter
Google+
LinkedIn





_Προσθήκη σχολίου


Του Μηνά Τσαμόπουλου
Το Συμβούλιο Ακτοπλοϊκών Συγκοινωνιών που συνεδρίασε χθες στη Χίο ενέκρινε τα δρομολόγιο για το … νεοεισερχόμενο στην ελληνική ακτοπλοία ταχύπλοο, «Golden Express».
Το αξιοσημείωτο είναι ότι θα πραγματοποιεί το δρομολόγιο Ραφήνα-Σύρο σε μόλις δύο ώρες που είναι χρόνος ρεκόρ για την ελληνική ακτοπλοΐα. Η πρωτεύουσα των Κυκλάδων θα είναι πιο κοντά από ποτέ.
Τα δρομολόγια ξεκινούν στις 25 Μάιου 2019 από Ραφήνα για Σύρο-Μύκονο-Πάρο-Νάξο. Από τις 6 Ιουνίου έως τις 9 Σεπτεμβρίου θα γίνει προέκταση του δρομολογίου αφού θα πιάνει Κουφονήσια και Κατάπολα.
Το «Golden Express», ναυπηγήσεως 1998 στις γιάρδες Incat της Τασμανίας, έχει μήκος 91 μέτρα, πλάτος 26 μέτρα, με τέσσερις κύριες μηχανές caterpillar, 38.620 ίππων που δίνουν υπηρεσιακή ταχύτητα 35 κόμβων.
Ανήκει στην Golden Fast Ferries όπου έχουν συμμετοχή 50%-50% η Golden Star Ferries των αδελφών Στεφάνου και η Fast Ferries του Θεολόγου Παναγιωτάκη.
Αναβολή για το Santorini Palace
To ΣΑΣ ανέβαλε τη συζήτηση για το αίτημα δρομολόγησης του Santorini Palace (πρώην Highspeed 7) το οποίο ανήκει πλέον στα Μινωϊκές γραμμές αφού περιλαμβάνεται στα ανταλλάγματα που δόθηκαν από τον Όμιλο Attica για την εξαγορά της Hellenic Seaways στην οποία ανήκε έως τότε.
Έχει ζητήσει δρομολόγια για Ηράκλειο, Σαντορίνη, Ίο, Πάρο, Μύκονο από 23 Απριλίου έως 27 Οκτωβρίου.
Oι Μινωϊκές θεώρησαν ότι θα συζητείτο η αίτηση που είχε καταθέσει για το πλοίο η προηγούμενη πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία, η HSW. Όμως το ΣΑΣ έκρινε ότι έπρεπε να κατατεθεί νέο αίτημα από τις Μινωικές στα οποίες ανήκει πλέον.
Στη διάρκεια της συνεδρίασης έκανε παρέμβαση ο Μάριος Ηλιόπουλος που εκπροσωπεί την Seajets ο οποίος εξέφρασε τον προβληματισμό του για το μέλλον του Ομίλου Attica με βάση τα οικονομικά αποτελέσματα. Το λόγο πήρε αμέσως ο Διονύσης Θεοδωράτος Επιτελικός Διευθυντής Εμπορικής Εκμετάλλευσης του Ομίλου ο οποίος διαβεβαίωσε ότι δεν υπάρχει κανένας λόγος ανησυχίας.
ΠΗΓΗ
_

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως βλέπουμε σε χθεσινή φωτογραφία του Golden Express από την Κυνόσουρα, έχει αφαιρεθεί ο καταπέλτης και μάλλον θα τοποθετηθεί ...... ένας ή δύο νέοι αναδιπλούμενοι, επίσης κάνουν εργασίες στα παράθυρα πρίμα. Καλή συνέχεια. 

GOLDEN-EXPRESS-05-14-03-2019.jpg

----------


## Amorgos66

...πληρης εξαγορα απο Στεφανου...??
http://www.tinosnow.gr/2019/04/golden-express.html?m=1

----------


## τηνος εξπρες

> ...πληρης εξαγορα απο Στεφανου...??
> http://www.tinosnow.gr/2019/04/golden-express.html?m=1


Οι Στεφανου δεν αφησαν τον Παναγιωτακη να ναυλωσει ταχυπλοο στη θεση του ΑΙΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗ .
Ο Ηλιοπουλος δεν εχασε την ευκαρια βλεπε AQUA BLUE.
Αποτελεσμα να ερθει η ριξη μεταξυ των δυο εταιρειων .

----------


## pantelis2009

Σήμερα πήγαν στο *Golden Express* οι καταπέλτες αλουμινίου 12 τόνων για να τοποθετηθούν στο πλοίο. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Tο *Golden Express* με την βοήθεια των P/K Atlas & Christos XXX έφυγε από το μόλο Νο2 της ΝΑΥΣΙ και πήγε στην δεξαμενή Σπανόπουλου στη Σαλαμίνα για την συντήρηση του. Όπως βλέπουμε από την δεξιά μπάντα που ήταν το dock έχει ήδη βαφεί. Για να δούμε όταν θα βγει τι άλλο καινούργιο....θα δούμε??? Εδώ φωτογραφημένο πριν λίγο από την Κυνόσουρα. Καλή συνέχεια.

GOLDEN-EXPRESS-07-09-05-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως γράψανε στο fb: *Naxos Tours | Your guide to the sun*15 λεπτά · 







_Με το καλο να μας ερθει κι αυτο !!!!
Απο τις 10 ΙΟΥΝΙΟΥ !( καθε απογευμα στις 16.30 απο ΡΑΦΗΝΑ για ΣΥΡΟ - ΤΗΝΟ - ΜΥΚΟΝΟ - ΠΑΡΟ - ΝΑΞΟ ( 21.30 ) ΚΟΥΦΟΝΙΣΙ - ΑΜΟΡΓΟ. και καθε πρωι στις 08.45
απο NAΞO για ΠAΡO - MYKONO - THNΟ - ΣΥΡΟ - ΡΑΦΗΝΑ ( 13.35 )_

----------


## Amorgos66

> Όπως γράψανε στο fb: *Naxos Tours | Your guide to the sun*15 λεπτά · 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Με το καλο να μας ερθει κι αυτο !!!!
> ...


Η ΤΗΝΟΣ δεν συμπεριλαμβανεται στο δρομολογιο...

----------


## express adonis

ενας εκ των δυο πλοιαρχων ο παπαγεωργιου...μεταγραφες η golden star....

----------


## sprintezis

Που υπάρχουνε αναρτημένα τα δρομολόγια και γιατί αποσύρθηκε το σύστημα κρατήσεων?

----------


## pantelis2009

Το *Golden Express* των αδελφών Στεφάνου συνεχίζει τον δεξαμενισμό του στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου στη Σαλαμίνα. Εδώ φωτογραφημένο από την Κυνόσουρα. Για να δούμε τελικά με ποιο όνομα θα βγει και αν θα είναι έτοιμο να αρχίσει τα δρομολόγια του στις 10/06/2019 όπως έχει αναφερθεί. Καλή συνέχεια.

GOLDEN-EXPRESS-13-10-05-2019.jpg

----------


## Amorgos66

Mε το νεο του ονομα Superexpress ξεκιναει δρομολογια
στις 3 Ιουνιου 
16.30 Ραφηνα-Συρος-Μυκονος-Ναξος-Παρος 21.00
Διανυχτερευση Παρος και το πρωι
08.00 την αντιστροφη διαδρομη με αφιξη Ραφηνα 12.30
Αυτα ως 9 Ιουνιου....
Απο 10 Ιουνιου το δρομολογιο διαμορφωνεται σε
16.30 Ραφηνα-Συρος-Μυκονος-Παρος-Ναξος-Κουφονησι-
Καταπολα 22.45
Διανυχτερευση στην Αμοργο κ το πρωι αναχωρηση 
07.15 για το αντιστροφο δρομολογιο με αφιξη
στη Ραφηνα 13.35

----------


## Amorgos66

> Mε το νεο του ονομα Superexpress ξεκιναει δρομολογια
> στις 3 Ιουνιου 
> 16.30 Ραφηνα-Συρος-Μυκονος-Ναξος-Παρος 21.00
> Διανυχτερευση Παρος και το πρωι
> 08.00 την αντιστροφη διαδρομη με αφιξη Ραφηνα 12.30
> Αυτα ως 9 Ιουνιου....
> Απο 10 Ιουνιου το δρομολογιο διαμορφωνεται σε
> 16.30 Ραφηνα-Συρος-Μυκονος-Παρος-Ναξος-Κουφονησι-
> Καταπολα 22.45
> ...


...στη γεφυρα το διδυμο Παπαγεωργιου- Βουτσελακος

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Mε το νεο του ονομα *Superexpress* ξεκιναει δρομολογια
> στις 3 Ιουνιου...
> ...στη γεφυρα το διδυμο Παπαγεωργιου- Βουτσελακος


Εξαιρετικό ταχύπλοο, εξαιρετική πλοιοκτησία, εξαιρετικό το δίδυμο των πλοιάρχων του, τραγικά απερίγραπτο το νέο του όνομα. Ίσως το SUPER DUPER EXPRESS να ήταν καλύτερο. Θα είχε τουλάχιστον χιούμορ.........

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Εξαιρετικό ταχύπλοο, εξαιρετική πλοιοκτησία, εξαιρετικό το δίδυμο των πλοιάρχων του, τραγικά απερίγραπτο το νέο του όνομα. Ίσως το SUPER DUPER EXPRESS να ήταν καλύτερο. Θα είχε τουλάχιστον χιούμορ.........


Αφού σώνει κ καλά ήθελαν να έχει ΕΧPRESS στο όνομα,αναγκαστικά έβαλαν SUPER έτσι γιά το corporate identity που λέμε ελληνικά. Τι να πω,η έλλειψη φαντασίας σε όλο της το μεγαλείο. Κ όμως αυτό πιάνει στις κυράτσες με τα see through που έλεγε ο μακαρίτης ο καπτα Μάκης.

----------


## gioros

> Αφού σώνει κ καλά ήθελαν να έχει ΕΧPRESS στο όνομα,αναγκαστικά έβαλαν SUPER έτσι γιά το corporate identity που λέμε ελληνικά. Τι να πω,η έλλειψη φαντασίας σε όλο της το μεγαλείο. Κ όμως αυτό πιάνει στις κυράτσες με τα see through που έλεγε ο μακαρίτης ο καπτα Μάκης.


Που τον Θυμήθηκες και ποσα σωστα ειχε πει τελικά ? Τολμώ να πω η μετά θάνατο δικαίωση

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Να δούμε το πλοίο στην δεξαμενή του ναυπηγείου Σπανόπουλου στην Σαλαμίνα.

IMG_0494.jpg__IMG_0453.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 17/05/2019_

----------


## pantelis2009

*Αυτά είναι τα δρομολόγια του Superexpess από το λιμάνι της Ραφήνας
18/05/2019

*GOLDEN EXPRESS 07 09-05-2019 copy.jpg

Στην ιστοσελίδα της Golden Star Ferries, αναρτήθηκαν τα δρομολόγια του νέου ταχύπλοου Superexpress για την περίοδο 3/6-7/9, στην γραμμή Ραφήνα-Σύρος-Μύκονος-Πάρος-Νάξος-Κουφονήσι-Κατάπολα Αμοργού και για την περίοδο 8/9-6/10, στην γραμμή Ραφήνα-Σύρος-Μύκονος-Νάξος-Πάρος .
Το ταχύπλοο, το χρονικό διάστημα 3/6-7/9, θα αναχωρεί κάθε πρωί από τα Κατάπολα στις 7:15, φτάνοντας στην Ραφήνα στις 13:35 το μεσημέρι ενώ θα αναχωρεί από το λιμάνι της Ραφήνας στις 16:30, φτάνοντας στο λιμάνι των Καταπόλων στις 22:45, για διανυκτέρευση.

To χρονικό διάστημα 8/9-6/10, θα αναχωρεί κάθε πρωί από την Πάρο στις 8:00, φτάνοντας στην Ραφήνα στις 12:30 το μεσημέρι ενώ θα αναχωρεί από το λιμάνι της Ραφήνας στις 16:30 φτάνοντας στο λιμάνι της Παροικιάς στις 21:00, για διανυκτέρευση

ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## Amorgos66

Τα δρομολογια απο 3/6-9/6 θα ειναι οπως
8/9-6/10

----------


## pantelis2009

Το *Super Express* μπορεί να βγήκε από την δεξαμενή Σπανόπουλου και να πήγε στο μόλο του πρώην ναυπηγείου Ναυτίλος, που μάλλον το αγόρασε ο όμιλος Σπανόπουλου αλλά από την αριστερή μπάντα του δεν έχει βαφτεί με τα νέα του χρώματα, ούτε το νέο του όνομα έχει ακόμη γραφτεί. Εδώ φωτογραφημένο εχθές από την Κυνόσουρα. Καλή συνέχεια.

GOLDEN-EXPRESS-17-21-05-2019.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Λογικό είναι Παντελή. Για να βαφτεί το πλοίο στα νέα ιδιαίτερα χρώματα του ("ιδιαίτερα" υπό την έννοια ότι δεν θα είναι ένα μόνο σκέτο χρώμα) είναι προτιμότερο να βρίσκεται πλαγιοδετημένο σε προβλήτα, παρά κατά την διάρκεια του δεξαμενισμού. Εξ άλλου, και η δεξιά του πλευρά πριν τον δεξαμενισμό είχε βαφτεί, όταν ήταν πλαγιοδετημένο στο Πέραμα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Στο *Super Express* (ex. Golden Express) που βρίσκεται στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου ήδη βάφτηκε και η αριστερή μπάντα στα καινούργια του χρώματα, αλλά το νέο όνομα ακόμη δεν έχει γραφτεί. Εδώ φωτογραφημένο εχθές από την Κυνόσουρα. Καλή συνέχεια.

GOLDEN-EXPRESS-19-26-05-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως βλέπουμε σε σημερινή φωτογραφία από την Κυνόσουρα στο *Super Express*  ήδη έχει γραφτεί το νέο του όνομα στην πλώρη και στην αριστερή μπάντα το *Golden Star Ferries.* Σύντομα θα γυρίσει ώστε να γραφτούν όνομα και εταιρεία και στην δεξιά πλευρά. Καλή συνέχεια. 


SUPER-EXPRESS-23-29-05-2019.jpg

----------


## ΩΡΙΩΝ

Όμορφο γίνεται. Αντε να το δούμε ολοκληρωμένο.

Σ΄ευχαριστώ Παντελή που μοιράζεσαι όλες αυτές τις αποκλειστηκές φωτογραφίες μαζί μας. Ήμουν σίγουρος σήμερα όταν έμαθα οτι προχώρησε η βαφή του πλοίου, πως θα μας καλύψεις οπτικά! Να΄ σαι καλά!

----------


## pantelis2009

Και γω σ' ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια. Γιατί υπάρχουν πολλοί που παίρνουν όλα τα στοιχεία από μένα και το παίζουν μάγκες σε άλλα site. Δυστυχώς γερνάω και δεν έχω τα κότσια που είδα, αλλά κάνω ότι μπορώ.

----------


## Amorgos66

...η εταιρια αποφασισε να κανει τραμπα
το Σουπερεξπρες με το Σουπερσπιντ και
να γινει ενα ψιλομπαχαλο...
https://cyclades24.gr/2019/06/entone...-star-ferries/

----------


## noulos

Σωστή κίνηση για μένα.

----------


## Amorgos66

...ωραριο δρομολογιων...και κοντρα 
ανοιχτη με ΤεραΤζετ...
IMG_20190614_171016_491.jpg
Ειναι ηδη στον Πειραια και εντος των
ημερων αναμενεται δοκιμαστικος πλους
με προσεγγιση στα παραπανω λιμανια...

----------


## Amorgos66

...παντως στα συστηματα κρατησεων η αλλαγη
μεταξυ Σουπερεξπρες κ Σουπερσπιντ
δεν εχει καταχωρηθει 6 μερες πριν το
πρωτο δρομολογιο...

----------


## Amorgos66

...δοκιμαστικος πλους προσεγγισης λιμενων...
IMG_20190619_172838_120.jpg
Σημερα εγινε και η αλλαγη δρομολογιων
στο συστημα κρατησεων...
Καλα ταξιδια...

----------


## pantelis2009

Το *Super Express* αναχωρώντας εχθές από Τήνο, ας ελπίσουμε ότι το πλάκωσαν για να το ξεμπουκώσουν και δεν θα είναι συνέχεια έτσι. Καλή συνέχεια.

SUPER-EXPRESS-27-19-06-2019.jpg

----------


## Panaghiotis Psarianos

Σήμερα πηγαίνει αργά. Αυτή τη στιγμή 19,6 Knots από ¶νδρο προς Τήνο.

----------


## Amorgos66

...Σουπερ ισως...,σημερα παντως οχι Εξπρες...
Τηνος ωρα 20.00 με 1.45 λεπτα καθυστερηση...
Στον Πειραια δηλαδη τι ωρα θα φτασει..??
IMG_20190622_200037_688.JPG
IMG_20190621_203114_679.jpg

----------


## avvachrist

> Σήμερα πηγαίνει αργά. Αυτή τη στιγμή 19,6 Knots από ¶νδρο προς Τήνο.


Βλάβη στον δεξί υδροπρωοθητήρα... Κάτι δεν πάει καλά στην εταιρεία φέτος.  ΟΛΑ της τα ταχύπλοα έβγαλαν βλάβη στο ξεκίνημά τους...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Βλάβη στον δεξί υδροπρωοθητήρα... Κάτι δεν πάει καλά στην εταιρεία φέτος.  ΟΛΑ της τα ταχύπλοα έβγαλαν βλάβη στο ξεκίνημά τους...


Αυτό δείχνει ανεπαρκή γνώση του αντικειμένου.Λάθος επιλογές σε σκάφη ισως κ σε ανθρώπους,κακός προγραμματισμός.

----------


## avvachrist

> Αυτό δείχνει ανεπαρκή γνώση του αντικειμένου.Λάθος επιλογές σε σκάφη ισως κ σε ανθρώπους,κακός προγραμματισμός.


Και το ακόμη πιο άσχημο είναι ότι η εταιρεία δεν έχει βγάλει ΟΥΤΕ ΈΝΑ δελτίο τύπου για όλες αυτές τις βλάβες! Μια συγνώμη για όλη αυτή τη ταλαιπωρία των επιβατών της και ίσως μια προσφορά σε αυτούς θα ήταν το λιγότερο που θα μπορούσε να κάνει κατά την ταπεινή μου άποψη...

----------


## Amorgos66

...το σκάφος έφυγε κατά τις 6 το πρωί από Τηνο,
πήγε κουτσά κούτσα στη Ραφήνα και
στο σύστημα κρατήσεων φέρεται να έχει
κανονικά δρομολόγιο στις 16.00....

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Κάτι που με παραξενεύει με αυτό το πλοίο, ήταν η επιλογή του ονόματος του (πέραν από το ακαλαίσθητον του πράγματος), ή μάλλον καλύτερα των ονομάτων του. Όσο επρόκειτο να δουλέψει από κοινού για τις εταιρείες Στεφάνου και Παναγιωτάκη ονομαζόταν GOLDEN EXPRESS, όνομα που σαφώς παρέπεμπε στην μία από τις δύο εταιρείες, και όταν η εταιρεία Παναγιωτάκη αποχώρησε (τουλάχιστον από αυτά που έχουν γραφεί) μετονομάστηκε στο "ουδέτερο" αλλά και ...πομπώδες SUPER EXPRESS. Δεν ακούγεται παράξενο ??? Δεν θα ήταν πιό λογικό να παρέμενε το GOLDEN EXPRESS ???

----------


## avvachrist

> Κάτι που με παραξενεύει με αυτό το πλοίο, ήταν η επιλογή του ονόματος του (πέραν από το ακαλαίσθητον του πράγματος), ή μάλλον καλύτερα των ονομάτων του. Όσο επρόκειτο να δουλέψει από κοινού για τις εταιρείες Στεφάνου και Παναγιωτάκη ονομαζόταν GOLDEN EXPRESS, όνομα που σαφώς παρέπεμπε στην μία από τις δύο εταιρείες, και όταν η εταιρεία Παναγιωτάκη αποχώρησε (τουλάχιστον από αυτά που έχουν γραφεί) μετονομάστηκε στο "ουδέτερο" αλλά και ...πομπώδες SUPER EXPRESS. Δεν ακούγεται παράξενο ??? Δεν θα ήταν πιό λογικό να παρέμενε το GOLDEN EXPRESS ???


Προφανώς η εταιρεία ήθελε να κρατήσει μια "ομοιομορφία" στα ονόματα των ταχυπλόων της με τη λέξη SUPER στην αρχή καθενός. Από την μία καλά έκανε αλλά από την άλλη συμφωνώ με τον προλαλήσαντα ότι το SUPER EXPRESS ακούγεται κάπως παράξενο.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Κάτι που με παραξενεύει με αυτό το πλοίο, ήταν η επιλογή του ονόματος του (πέραν από το ακαλαίσθητον του πράγματος), ή μάλλον καλύτερα των ονομάτων του. Όσο επρόκειτο να δουλέψει από κοινού για τις εταιρείες Στεφάνου και Παναγιωτάκη ονομαζόταν GOLDEN EXPRESS, όνομα που σαφώς παρέπεμπε στην μία από τις δύο εταιρείες, και όταν η εταιρεία Παναγιωτάκη αποχώρησε (τουλάχιστον από αυτά που έχουν γραφεί) μετονομάστηκε στο "ουδέτερο" αλλά και ...πομπώδες SUPER EXPRESS. Δεν ακούγεται παράξενο ??? Δεν θα ήταν πιό λογικό να παρέμενε το GOLDEN EXPRESS ???


 Εφόσον θέλουν το SUPER ως corporate name...που λένε κ στο νησί μου θα μπορούσαν να βρουν κάτι άλλο σαν δεύτερο συνθετικό που να έχει νόημα.Κ να σκεφθεί κανείς ότι αμφότεροι ξεκίνησαν με ωραία οικογενειακά ονόματα οι μεν Στεφάνου στα φορτηγά τους,ο δε Παναγιωτάκης στις παντόφλες κ στα "μεγάλα" ΕΓ/ΟΓ μέχρι εκείνο το απαίσιο,μακρόσυρτο FAST FERRIES ANDROS. Τι να πει κανείς...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Προφανώς η εταιρεία ήθελε να κρατήσει μια "ομοιομορφία" στα ονόματα των ταχυπλόων της με τη λέξη SUPER στην αρχή καθενός. Από την μία καλά έκανε αλλά από την άλλη συμφωνώ με τον προλαλήσαντα ότι το SUPER EXPRESS ακούγεται κάπως παράξενο.


Λογικό αυτό που λες, ότι δηλαδή η GOLDEN STAR ήθελε να κρατήσει μια  "ομοιομορφία" στα ονόματα των ταχυπλόων της με τη λέξη SUPER στην αρχή  καθενός, αλλά εγώ .....άλλο είπα, ή τουλάχιστον εννοούσα !!! Δύο  εταιρείες προτίθενται να δρομολογήσουν ένα πλοίο, το αρχικό του όνομα  εμπεριέχει μόνο το όνομα της μίας, και όταν η δεύτερη εταιρεία αποχωρεί  για τον οποιονδήποτε λόγο, η άλλη εταιρεία (που το όνομα της υπήρχε στο  όνομα του πλοίου)..... το μετονομάζει.

Σαν να λέμε δηλαδή επί παραδείγματι, ότι η ΜΙΝΩΑΝ μαζί με την  ΜΠΛΟΥ ΣΤΑΡ θα δρομολογούσαν μαζί ένα πλοίο το οποίο θα λεγόταν ΜΙΝΩΑΝ  ΕΞΠΡΕΣ, και μετά την αποχώρηση της ΜΠΛΟΥ ΣΤΑΡ η ΜΙΝΩΑΝ θα το μετονόμαζε  σε ΠΑΛΑΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ. Αυτό εννοώ ως παράξενο αν με καταλαβαίνεις.

----------


## avvachrist

> Εφόσον θέλουν το SUPER ως corporate name...που λένε κ στο νησί μου θα μπορούσαν να βρουν κάτι άλλο σαν δεύτερο συνθετικό που να έχει νόημα.Κ να σκεφθεί κανείς ότι αμφότεροι ξεκίνησαν με ωραία οικογενειακά ονόματα οι μεν Στεφάνου στα φορτηγά τους,ο δε Παναγιωτάκης στις παντόφλες κ στα "μεγάλα" ΕΓ/ΟΓ μέχρι εκείνο το απαίσιο,μακρόσυρτο FAST FERRIES ANDROS. Τι να πει κανείς...


Εκμοντερνισμός φίλε Βίκτωρα δυστυχώς... Και να φανταστείς ότι το FAST FERRIES ANDROS δεν στέκει κιόλας. Το σωστό, από τη στιγμή που το όνομα αναφέρεται σε ένα πλοίο, θα ήταν FAST FERRY ANDROS.

----------


## avvachrist

> Λογικό αυτό που λες, ότι δηλαδή η GOLDEN STAR ήθελε να κρατήσει μια  "ομοιομορφία" στα ονόματα των ταχυπλόων της με τη λέξη SUPER στην αρχή  καθενός, αλλά εγώ .....άλλο είπα, ή τουλάχιστον εννοούσα !!! Δύο  εταιρείες προτίθενται να δρομολογήσουν ένα πλοίο, το αρχικό του όνομα  εμπεριέχει μόνο το όνομα της μίας, και όταν η δεύτερη εταιρεία αποχωρεί  για τον οποιονδήποτε λόγο, η άλλη εταιρεία (που το όνομα της υπήρχε στο  όνομα του πλοίου)..... το μετονομάζει.


Το ίδιο πράγμα λέμε πάνω κάτω. Από τη στιγμή που το ταχύπλοο ανήκε και στις δύο εταιρείες δεν θα μπορούσε να έχει τη λέξη SUPER μπροστά. Μόλις έφυγε ο Παναγιωτάκης από τη μέση μπήκε το SUPER μπροστά και ορίστε η ομοιομορφία που αναφέρουμε.

----------


## noulos

Καταλαβαίνω τι θέλει να πει ο φίλος Espresso Venezia και δεν έχει άδικο...

Το Super Express κρατάει την ομοιομορφία σε όλο τον στόλο, όχι μόνο στα ταχύπλοα,
αλλά και το αρχικό Golden Express παραπέμπει σαφώς στο όνομα της μιας εκ των 2 εταιρειών.
Ίσως όμως να ήταν απλά το προσωρινό όνομα, αφού και το Superferry (το νεότερο) ήρθε σαν Golden Ferry!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Εκμοντερνισμός φίλε Βίκτωρα δυστυχώς... Και να φανταστείς ότι το FAST FERRIES ANDROS δεν στέκει κιόλας. Το σωστό, από τη στιγμή που το όνομα αναφέρεται σε ένα πλοίο, θα ήταν FAST FERRY ANDROS.


Αλλά το FAST FERRIES κατ'αυτούς παραπέμπει στην εταιρεία κ όχι το FAST FERRY ANDROS  που θα ήταν γιά το πλοίο.Άσε που είναι παγκόσμια πρωτοτυπία το πρώτο συνθετικό του ονόματος να αποτελείται από 2 λέξεις!

----------


## noulos

> Αλλά το FAST FERRIES κατ'αυτούς παραπέμπει στην εταιρεία κ όχι το FAST FERRY ANDROS  που θα ήταν γιά το πλοίο.Άσε που είναι παγκόσμια πρωτοτυπία το πρώτο συνθετικό του ονόματος να αποτελείται από 2 λέξεις!


Και στα Blue Star από 2 λέξεις αποτελείται.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Και στα Blue Star από 2 λέξεις αποτελείται.


Έχεις δικιο αλλά αυτό το Fast Ferries ..... δεν ακούγεται καλά δεν στέκει.

----------


## marioskef

fast ferries ειναι το brand name της εταιρείας του Παναγιωτάκη.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> fast ferries ειναι το brand name της εταιρείας του Παναγιωτάκη.


Το είπαμε παραπάνω.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το *Super Express* σε δύο πόζες του προχθές στη Ραφήνα. Καλή συνέχεια.

SUPER-EXPRESS-28-22-06-2019.jpg SUPER-EXPRESS-30-22-06-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Μερικές φωτογραφίες από το εσωτερικό του *Super Express* που έχει ανεβάσει η εταιρεία του.

----------


## Blitz-X

Δείχνει άνετο καλαίσθητο και καθόλου κλειστοφοβικό. Η ερώτηση είναι έτσι ήταν, ή έγινε ανακαίνιση του ξενοδοχειακού εδώ ή πριν έρθει Ελλάδα?

*​ΜΦΧ*

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Δείχνει άνετο καλαίσθητο και καθόλου κλειστοφοβικό. Η ερώτηση είναι έτσι ήταν, ή έγινε ανακαίνιση του ξενοδοχειακού εδώ ή πριν έρθει Ελλάδα?
> 
> *β€‹ΜΦΧ*


Η ανακαίνιση/προσαρμογή στα  εδώ δεδομένα γίνεται πάντοτε στην Ελλάδα.

----------


## noulos

Αν θυμάμαι καλά, σύμφωνα με φωτογραφίες που είχα δει όταν ανακοινώθηκε η αγορά, 
η διαρρύθμιση των χώρων ήταν ήδη κάπως έτσι.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αν θυμάμαι καλά, σύμφωνα με φωτογραφίες που είχα δει όταν ανακοινώθηκε η αγορά, 
> η διαρρύθμιση των χώρων ήταν ήδη κάπως έτσι.


Η διαρρύθμιση σε ένα ταχύπλοο πόσο να αλλάξει,εδώ λέμε γιά ανακαίνιση.

----------


## Blitz-X

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις!!!

*​ΜΦΧ*

----------


## Amorgos66

...αρχίσαμε...
PhotoEditor_20190707_014104199.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Μία άφιξη του *Super Express* στο λιμάνι της Ραφήνας προερχόμενο από Κυκλάδες και μία άποψη από το εσωτερικό του. Καλή συνέχεια.

SUPER-EXPRESS-33-22-06-2019.jpg SUPER-EXPRESS-37-22-06-2019.jpg

----------


## Amorgos66

...βλάβη στον καταπέλτη και
ακινητοποίηση στην Τήνο...
PhotoEditor_20190731_145400045.jpg

----------


## giorgos....

*Βλάβη στον καταπέλτη για το Super Express*

Super Express 1.jpg

----------


## Amorgos66

> ...βλάβη στον καταπέλτη και
> ακινητοποίηση στην Τήνο...
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 194430


...προφανώς επισκευάστηκε και 6.30 αναχώρησε
για Μύκονο,Νάξο,Πάρο,Πειραιά...
Μικρό το κακό...

----------


## Amorgos66

...και ενώ από χτες παρουσίασε μηχανική βλάβη...
http://www.kaipoutheos.gr/2019/08/%c...r-express.html
... συνέχισε το δρομολόγιο του με ταχύτητα
στα 22-23 ,γύρισε Πειραιά στις 7 το πρωί,
έφυγε στις 9 και πάλι με μειωμένη ταχύτητα...
Κατά τα άλλα...ΣουπερΕξπρες...

----------


## Amorgos66

> ...και ενώ από χτες παρουσίασε μηχανική βλάβη...
> http://www.kaipoutheos.gr/2019/08/%c...r-express.html
> ... συνέχισε το δρομολόγιο του με ταχύτητα
> στα 22-23 ,γύρισε Πειραιά στις 7 το πρωί,
> έφυγε στις 9 και πάλι με μειωμένη ταχύτητα...
> Κατά τα άλλα...ΣουπερΕξπρες...


.... σήμερα δε μετά τη Ραφηνα θα επιστρέψει κατευθείαν Πειραιά,για την επιδιόρθωση της βλάβης...

----------


## ancd

Αχχχ Ruston! Μια ζωή προβλήματα....

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Δεν εχει ruston εχει caterpillar.....εχει και budge στο πανω μερος της υπερκατασκευης.....

----------


## threshtox

Δεν ξέρω τι επισκευάστηκε τη νύχτα, αλλά σήμερα πάει με ένα 27άρι..

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> ...εχει και budge στο πανω μερος της υπερκατασκευης.....


Λες το σήμα της  μάρκας;

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Nαι το εχει γραμμενο στο πανω μερος πρυμα ...για να το βλεπουν οι γλαροι....νομιζω οτι το ειχε και οταν ηρθε

----------


## leo85

Πρωινή αναχώρηση από των Πειραιά. 

SUPER-EXPRESS-14-8-2019-01-.jpg

14-08-2019

----------


## pantelis2009

Σήμερα το πρωί στην Πάρο *αποδίδοντας χαιρετισμό στην Παναγία Εκατονταπυλιανή* που γιορτάζει το *Super Express φεύγοντας* και το *Blue Star Delos μπαίνοντας*. Καλή συνέχεια.

BLUE-STAR-DELOS-263-15-08-2019.jpg

----------


## kastor

ενα μικρό βιντεάκι απο την σημερινή άφιξη του ταχυπλόου στο λιμάνι του Γαυρίου εν μέσω μελτεμιού

----------


## pantelis2009

Το *Super Express* της *Golden Star Ferries* σήμερα το πρωί *στην υπέροχη Πάρο*. Καλή συνέχεια.

SUPER-EXPRESS-43-24-09-2019.jpg

----------


## Amorgos66

> Το *Super Express* της *Golden Star Ferries* σήμερα το πρωί *στην υπέροχη Πάρο*. Καλή συνέχεια.
> 
> SUPER-EXPRESS-43-24-09-2019.jpg


...το οποίο εκτέλεσε κανονικά το δρομολογιό του από Πάρο,για Νάξο,Μύκονο,Τήνο,¶νδρο ,Ραφήνα,...παρά την απεργία...

----------


## ancd

Το πλοίο εδώ και λίγες μέρες έχει σταματήσει την προσέγγιση του στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά και διανυκτέρευει στο λιμάνι της Παροικίας στην Πάρο. Μέχρι της 18 Οκτωβρίου θα έχει κάθε πρωί αναχώρηση 09.55 από Πάρο για Νάξο - Μύκονο - Τήνο - Άνδρο - Ραφήνα και επιστροφή στης 16.00 με τα ίδια νησιά ανάποδα.
Εδώ το *Super Express* δεμένο στο λιμανι του Πειραιά λόγω απαγορευτικό. 
20190913_090539.jpg20190913_090643.jpg
*Πειραιάς 13/09/2019*

----------


## pantelis2009

Το *Super Express της εταιρείας Golden Star Ferries* ολοκλήρωσε εχθές τα δρομολόγια του, έφυγε από Ραφήνα και ήρθε στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά στην Ακτή Μιαούλη (200άρια) για την Χειμερινή του ακινησία. Εδώ φωτο από το αρχείο μου. Καλή συνέχεια.

SUPER-EXPRESS-44-24-09-2019.jpg

----------


## ancd

Ας δούμε το *Super Express*  φωτογραφημένο σήμερα το πρωί *"στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά στην Ακτή Μιαούλη (200άρια)"*, όπου έδεσε για την χειμερινή του ακινησία, όπως ανέφερε και *ο φίλος Pantelis2009. * Καλή ξεκούραση στο πλήρωμα.
20191011_093047.jpg20191011_094157.jpg
*Πειραιάς, Ακτή Μιαούλη 11/10/2019*

----------


## manoubras 33

Ας φρεσκάρω λίγο το θέμα του ταχύπλοου, με μια φώτο στον Πειραιά την Τρίτη 21 Ιουλίου 2020

DSCN2433.JPG

----------


## rjjjh2004

Ξέρει κάποιος τον λόγο που ξαφνικά καταργήθηκαν τα δρομολόγια του πλοίου από Ραφήνα; Τί θα γίνει με όσους είχαν εκδώσει εισιτήρια;

----------


## gpap2006

Δενει την ερχομενη Κυριακη, νωριτερα απο το αναμενομενο, λογω τιμων καυσιμων. Επιστρεφονται εισιτηρια που ειχαν κοπει και οι επιβατες εχουν αλλες εναλλακτικες φυσικα, πχ worldchampion jet, συμβατικα Ραφηνας κλπ.

----------


## rafina-lines

> Δενει την ερχομενη Κυριακη, νωριτερα απο το αναμενομενο, λογω τιμων καυσιμων. Επιστρεφονται εισιτηρια που ειχαν κοπει και οι επιβατες εχουν αλλες εναλλακτικες φυσικα, πχ worldchampion jet, συμβατικα Ραφηνας κλπ.


Δε δένει λόγω τιμών καυσίμων, μη λέμε κάτι χωρίς να ξέρουμε! Το πλοίο δένει επειδή έχει βλάβη σε μία μηχανή, δουλεύει με τις υπόλοιπες 3, πάει με 25 μίλια μέγιστο, και έχει αλλάξει τα ωράριά του εξαιτίας των χαμηλών ταχυτήτων του. Χρειάζεται κάποιο ανταλλακτικό, και δε γίνεται να επισκευαστεί αν δεν αποσυρθεί για κάποιο διάστημα. Αρχικά είχαν πει να διακόψει 5 - 18 του μήνα και να επιστρέψει στις 19, αλλά τελικά δε θα επιστρέψει, θα δέσει στις 5 για χειμώνα. Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση λοιπόν, η απόσυρση δεν είναι για τις τιμές των καυσίμων....

----------

